# February Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite(s) Multiple Choice. A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view. In this case you will need to vote via your internet browser using desktop view.

Unfortunately there were a few ineligible photos due to insufficient post count or previous winners but we still appreciate the entries of *BillieAndBuddy, Joanne & Asia, Cezaura, and Christina27*


*1. Golden Pond








2. SimTek








3. Katduf








4. Happy








5. TiffanyGolden








6. IrisBramble








7. macdougallph1








8. Jamm








9. thorbreafortuna 








10. Wendy427 








11. Sweet Girl








12. lhowemt 








13. Ginams 








14. aesthetic 








15. tessmk








16. Finn's Fan








17. fourlakes








18. Hank & Jim in NB








19. Karen519








20. Mel








21. Discoverer 








22. Pathfinder








23. Ivyacres 








24. ssacres 








25. DJdogman








26. wdadswell 








27. ktkins7








28. Otis-Agnes








29. 3Pebs3








30. elly








31. Lambeau0609









*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Voting is open, choose your favorite Must Love Golden! Multiple Choice


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

6 votes so far.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see we are up to *10 Votes* now, keep them coming........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just made my selections, you can vote for more than one entry. 
So many great pictures, they're all winners. 

*Voting ends Monday- 02-29-2016 at 12:21 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes for the February Photo Contest.

24 Votes in so far, look through the entries and make your selections. 
You can choose as many as you want. 

*Voting ends Monday, February 29th @12:21 p.m. ET.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes all, only 27 votes in so far. 

*Voting ends Monday-February 29th. *


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Time to cast your Votes all, only 27 votes in so far.
> 
> *Voting ends Monday-February 29th. *



How do I vote? I'm on an iPhone 6.


----------



## gldngrlt (Feb 24, 2016)

I voted. Question, hows this contest work? Is there one every month and is it open to any member? Thanks!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Katduf said:


> How do I vote? I'm on an iPhone 6.


You need to vote via your laptop or computer.



gldngrlt said:


> I voted. Question, hows this contest work? Is there one every month and is it open to any member? Thanks!


Yes, there is a monthly Contest each month with a specific theme that is picked by the winner of the previous month's contest. 

Here is the info for this Month's contest-



> Our January winner Joanne & Asia has chosen a fun theme for February as Valentine's Day rolls around... Must Love Goldens
> 
> It's all about the love this month, show us your love, whether it's something your Golden loves, something you love about your Golden, and anywhere in between. Even if it's just your favorite Golden photo that you love we want to see the love this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Katduf said:


> How do I vote? I'm on an iPhone 6.


In addition to previous answer, you CAN vote on your iPhone via Safari, just have to make sure you exit *enhanced mobile view* which the website auto chooses for you in hopes of giving you a better mobile experience. It's a good thing, just not for voting on the contest.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great entries, I just voted, you still have time to get yours in, voting closes this coming Monday 29 February.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

1stGold13 said:


> In addition to previous answer, you CAN vote on your iPhone via Safari, just have to make sure you exit *enhanced mobile view* which the website auto chooses for you in hopes of giving you a better mobile experience. It's a good thing, just not for voting on the contest.


Thank you 1stGold13!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

I voted! You can vote for 10 right? Can you vote everyday, also?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I voted! You can vote for 10 right? Can you vote everyday, also?



You can vote for as many as you like when you vote, but you can only vote once.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

44 votes in so far. 

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections. 
You can vote for as many as you'd like. 

*Voting ends Monday, February 29th!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted yet?

If you haven't, look through the entries and vote for your favorites. 
You can vote for as many as you'd like. 

*Voting ends Monday, February 29th. *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If not, look through the entries and make your selections, you can choose as many as you like. 

Voting ends Monday, February 29th.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vote*

Vote for as many people as you want!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

You still have time to get your vote in. Poll closes tomorrow Monday 29 February!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today and tomorrow are the last two days to vote in the February Photo Contest. *

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections-you can choose more than one.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

The poll closes this morning! 49 votes cast so far and we currently have a 3 way tie:crossfing Your vote could decide the winner. Multiple choice....vote now!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting poll closes TODAY at 12:21 pm EST. *

If you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and make your selections, you can choose as many as you want.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

51 votes, just minutes away from poll closing.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to our winner *Otis-Agnes* (PM Sent) and thanks again to all of our entrants for another great month of beautiful Goldens.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats Otis-Agnes, beautiful picture. 

All the entries were great as always, looking forward to the theme for next month.


----------

